# Clinton Today



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone do any good? Yates parking lot was packed when i drove by. i had a hard time finding open water. bad shelf ice everywhere.


----------



## LSC Punk (Feb 10, 2008)

Thought about heading out today but no gas in the truck and an empty wallet kept me 'round the homestead. I'm also curious how it fished today.​


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Fished for a while. Nothing. ICE. Lots and Lots of ICE!


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

i talked to a few people and they didnt do any good said there wernt much actoin at all but one good thing what an amazing day to be out


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

we go trout by next month's end, right? i am marking down my calendar...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

wanderboy said:


> we go trout by next month's end, right? i am marking down my calendar...


Probaly more like April


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

stinger63 said:


> Probaly more like April


Arron, why u crash my dream like that??? :lol:

so what are these guys dipping at Yates? steelhead? trout? sucker? crappie?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> we go trout by next month's end, right? i am marking down my calendar...


I'll get you out John, remember I promised I'd get you on some nice trout


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Look don't waste your time. Your Trout time that is. Waiting til April is way to late. I don't know about the Clinton but the Huron you can easily catch steelies into late may and I know of someone who cuaght one at the end of July. The best time on SE rivers is about when the water temp hits 45 degrees. Plus all of the fish which came in during the winter on any unpressured river are ready to go. I'll be out there as soon as the shelf ice is mostly gone if not sooner.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

DE82 said:


> I'll get you out John, remember I promised I'd get you on some nice trout


Bryon, I still got that write for just for the record.... just remember, I know where you fished... :lol:

all these talks getting me excited. heard the temp going way up next week..... thinking to hit the river at President's Day (got the day off), know if there's anything around Yates by then?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

wanderboy said:


> know if there's anything around Yates by then?


Yea, lots of people:lol: and little fish


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> Bryon, I still got that write for just for the record.... just remember, I know where you fished... :lol:
> 
> all these talks getting me excited. heard the temp going way up next week..... thinking to hit the river at President's Day (got the day off), know if there's anything around Yates by then?


It's a coin flip if there is enough fish to warrant getting over there but worth a shot, maybe I'll join you if the weather is nice -Bryon


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

stelmon said:


> Yea, lots of people:lol: and little fish


sometime getting those suckers aren't so bad after the long cold winter. 

hmmm..... i missed those suckers.......... 

Bryon, I'll let you know ahead of the time if I decide to go out there give it a shot. 

MDNRED, I am sure Huron has lot more fish than Clinton, but this is 10 minutes drive vs. 1 hour drive down south. 

V
-jd.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

wanderboy said:


> sometime getting those suckers aren't so bad after the long cold winter.
> 
> hmmm..... i missed those suckers..........
> 
> ...


John, I'm probably heading out ice fishing sometime this week to LCS, been slow the last few times but if you wanna go let me know -Bryon


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

wanderboy said:


> Arron, why u crash my dream like that??? :lol:
> 
> so what are these guys dipping at Yates? steelhead? trout? sucker? crappie?


If it makes you feel any better how about the 1st of april:16suspect
Hopefully sometime this spring I`ll get a chance to experience some of the fine trout fishin on the clinton.
Dam I miss fishing right now.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I am sure Huron has lot more fish than Clinton, but this is 10 minutes drive vs. 1 hour drive down south.


Seeing how you appear to be new to steelheadin', that kind of thought will not help you get fish. An hour drive for a good chance at a few fish compared to 10 minutes for maybe one fish? I can't believe this is even a pondered question.....


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

I could fish the rouge for salmon but take a 5 hour drive where I am guarenteed ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Seeing how you appear to be new to steelheadin', that kind of thought will not help you get fish. An hour drive for a good chance at a few fish compared to 10 minutes for maybe one fish? I can't believe this is even a pondered question.....





MDNRFD said:


> I could fish the rouge for salmon but take a 5 hour drive where I am guarenteed ya do what ya gotta do.


you guys are so right, i am going back to my crappie & suckers where I can do a dig & run in 1 hour that I squeeze between work & family. so let's all be happy and go fishing.....


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Seeing how you appear to be new to steelheadin', that kind of thought will not help you get fish. An hour drive for a good chance at a few fish compared to 10 minutes for maybe one fish? I can't believe this is even a pondered question.....


First let me say you are a hell of an angler and I hope to one day be able to meet up with you so you can show me a thing or two. That being said I got to disagree here, I've never found the Huron to be THAT much better than the Clinton, in fact I've hooked more steelies in the Clinton than the Huron and I used to fish the Huron pretty regularly..maybe I just know where to go on the clinton and don't know where to go on the huron, I don't know but it's been my experience Tiger Muskie, Smallies WELL out number steelies when I'm fishing for them in the huron :lol:


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

i guess pure perfection/DE82 is just that good of a fisherman on the clinton:lolbut what about everywhere else?:lol

the huron has potential for 50 fish days if the conditions are right unlike the clinton. sure there are fish that run the clinton but they are nowhere near the frequency of those on the huron. but what do i know? i knew i wasn't going to be the starting QB in ann arbor well before i graduated high school:lol:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Boy I'm sure glad I can't see what UrbanMustache put because I put him on my ignore list months ago for harassing me Via PM..I'm sure his lame attempt at trying to look cool or be funny just failed massively anyways


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

thick candy shell....:lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> First let me say you are a hell of an angler and I hope to one day be able to meet up with you so you can show me a thing or two. That being said I got to disagree here, I've never found the Huron to be THAT much better than the Clinton, in fact I've hooked more steelies in the Clinton than the Huron and I used to fish the Huron pretty regularly..maybe I just know where to go on the clinton and don't know where to go on the huron, I don't know but it's been my experience Tiger Muskie, Smallies WELL out number steelies when I'm fishing for them in the huron


I don't know about the hell of an angler deal, I can get fish if they're there. I guess I can't really talk on this issue though, as I've never fished either stream. But based on what I've read and heard, the Huron is much better then the Clinton. The point of my post was if a person is unwilling to make a longer drive to get on more fish, they may as well not complain about not catching alot of fish, ya know? It was no shot at wanderboy, just an observation. 

I just moved up here to the NW(north of TC) this past summer. I have 3 small rivers within 20-25 minutes of my house. They get a total of 13,000 steelhead planted, with some natural reproduction. I'm not sure yet what kind of numbers can be had around here, but I'm sure it's not anything substantial. If I really wanted alot of fish, I could hit the Big M or the AS. Both rivers are 2.5-3 hours away, but get stocked with a LOT more fish. You just go by what you feel like doing, some days you want a alot of hook ups, other days, you just want a hook up or two.


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

hey guys now the clionton is 20 mins from my house where i fish but there is a spot that is 5 min away beside the point i have never fished the huron before and i have had buddies fish there and do pretty well. i have had many buddies do well on the clinton to. People tell me the clionton sucks for catching fish and i disagree with them i think of it as boot camp 
its a much harder fished river for its short span then most rivers i have fished it has made me a much better fisherman here learning from most of the fly guys they have helped me so much and i thank them. so have fun and fish


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't know about the hell of an angler deal, I can get fish if they're there. I guess I can't really talk on this issue though, as I've never fished either stream. But based on what I've read and heard, the Huron is much better then the Clinton. The point of my post was if a person is unwilling to make a longer drive to get on more fish, they may as well not complain about not catching alot of fish, ya know? It was no shot at wanderboy, just an observation.
> 
> I just moved up here to the NW(north of TC) this past summer. I have 3 small rivers within 20-25 minutes of my house. They get a total of 13,000 steelhead planted, with some natural reproduction. I'm not sure yet what kind of numbers can be had around here, but I'm sure it's not anything substantial. If I really wanted alot of fish, I could hit the Big M or the AS. Both rivers are 2.5-3 hours away, but get stocked with a LOT more fish. You just go by what you feel like doing, some days you want a alot of hook ups, other days, you just want a hook up or two.


There's no question there is a lot greater numbers of Steelies in the Huron, I won't even try and debate that :lol: I guess it's all about knowing where to go, just about every place I ever went Steelie fishing the huron was so packed with people it wasn't even funny...where as I have spots on the Clinton that don't see many people at all. It should be noted I'm more of a trout fishermen than steelhead fishermen though but I do ok with the Steelies. I totally understand your point too, I myself didn't learn to trout fish on this side of the state, I learned on the MO and PM and took what I learned over there and put it to use over here and it's served me rather well. I personally feel the Clinton gets a bad rap when in recent years it's become a lot better trout fishery and steelie fishery..it's not the same Ol' Clinton it once was, a lot of improvements have been made, that being said it still has a way to go but it's a pretty good fishery


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

50 fish days on the huron? Do you take some good mushrooms or a hit of lsd before you go? Talk about stretchin the truth. I have had great days on the huron, but I have never in my 20+ years of fishin the huron have I heard of anyone coming close to 50 fish in a day.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i caught an STD on the huron river, thats about it.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

Clinch said:


> 50 fish days on the huron? Do you take some good mushrooms or a hit of lsd before you go? Talk about stretchin the truth. I have had great days on the huron, but I have never in my 20+ years of fishin the huron have I heard of anyone coming close to 50 fish in a day.


no shrooms or lsd:lol:. infact there was a 2 day stretch this fall where that occured(wasn't referring to one person but rather a group fishing). hint spawn wasn't the hot bait. i guess those in the know keep a tight lip, the way it should be. my guess is if you want truth stretching you could always chase legit 40" steelhead in lake erie.:lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Do you take some good mushrooms or a hit of lsd before you go?


Dam if he does i want to go with him :lol:


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Clinch he's refering to that one special day we saw. The one where angels came down and gave us steelhead from above.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Wait a minute. Isn't that guy holding that fish one of those canadian caught rainbows you get at meijers? lol j/k


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Clinch said:


> 50 fish days on the huron? Do you take some good mushrooms or a hit of lsd before you go? Talk about stretchin the truth. I have had great days on the huron, but I have never in my 20+ years of fishin the huron have I heard of anyone coming close to 50 fish in a day.


Im not trying to be a smartass, but just because you haven't heard of it doesn't mean it hasn't happened. I can say with assurity that numbers like that have happened this year.

BTW, what are we even talking about in this thread.... and how on earth did I get roped into replying to it. I should just close it, because as of now it has become a dick measuring contest(which sadly apparently I am judging...LOL)


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

quest32a said:


> because as of now it has become a dick measuring contest(which sadly apparently I am judging...LOL)


Quest, that's just wrong.....you are nasty...... 

I guessed that explained why people prefer the 1 hour rather than the 15 minutes. Apparently I didn't know what I was talking about... :lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Too stay on the subject of this thread.
The clinton actually has been fishing decent this winter.
Have had to do alot of moving around due too the deep freeze we were in but there have been fish willing to take.
We have hit fish above and below the dreaded Yates section when the river's not locked up.
If your looking for numbers than you might as well stay on the couch. 
If your looking for a chance too hook a steelie than i'd get out and start scouting it out.
That stretch from the dam down to the dump is not the only game in town.
my .02 cents 
wint


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Why would you guys post that you've seen 50 fish days at the Huron? talk about drawing attention. Now you guys know that is just a story, right? It never really happened.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Whether it happened, or not, there will be about 500 people down there each day, over Easter weekend. I kid you not - shoulder to shoulder, on both sides of the river, all day, every day that is not a school/work day. Maybe not 500 all at once, but throughout any given day, there will be that many. Right before, and after, the closure of Wally season, too.

But that is the Huron, not the Clinton. The Clinton only gets about 200 ppl each day, on weekends, at that time of year. Most of them concentrated on a place, which I will not name, that has gates. Top secret stuff.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, if your talkin a group of fisherman than 50 fish is very beleivable. I have had great days this year myself with 15 or so hookups in a day. I have just never heard of one person getting 50 fish in one day out of the huron.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

This has devolved into one of the most pointless threads ever.
Quest, please close this thread before you have to measure/ban any more pricks....


----------

